# ein neues device anlegen wie unter /etc/sysconfig

## toskala

hallo liebes forum,

ich habe mir (wie in dem umts thread zu lesen) eine vodafone umts karte gekauft. die tut mittlerweile auch ohne probleme mit dem pppd. allerdings bin ich nicht so der freund von pppd und kppp als frontend, ich steh eher auf wvdial.

umts mit wvdial, sollte auch gehen dachte ich mir, also hab ich gegoogled. ich fand dann auch ein howto, was prinzipiell sehr gut aussieht, allerdings einen schönheitsfehler hat, nämlich es ist für fedora geschrieben und die verwenden dort sysconfig um devices anzulegen.

das howto steht hier: http://www.clasohm.com/blog/one-entry?entry_id=12177

ich hätte nun gerne an der stelle, an der im howto folgendes getan wird:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Next, we need to configure a network interface. In /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-umts, add this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ganz gerne einen weg, der die vorgehensweise unter gentoo abbilden kann.

weiss da jemand rat? bitte vorher für die genaue beschreibung in das howto kucken da ist der gewünschte erfolg in gänze zu betrachten.

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## dakjo

Reicht es nicht diese Datei unter /etc/ppp/peers/ anzulegen? Also die ifcfg-umts in /etc/ppp/peers/umts? Weil der steuert das ja über das connect "/usr/bin/wvdial --remotename umts --chat 'umts'" und wvdial sucht doch unter /etc/ppp/pees nach dem chat script umts? Oder bin ich da ganz falsch?

----------

## toskala

nee, das hatte ich versucht, da mosert es rum, dass es kein gewünschtes device nutzen kann. ich kann heute abend aber mal die genaue meldung posten

----------

